# Marlin 763 22mag



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Anybody ever heard of one of these? I've been Lookin a lot and can't seem to find any info on them. I've seen the model 783 but no 763. Did the top of the 8 rub off on "8"???Reason I'm asking is I have an opportunity to pick one up for $200. It is a bolt action, tube fed micro groove barrel, a checkered wood stock, scope(not sure of brand) leather sling, leather case and a few rounds of ammo. Are they decent guns? Or will I be having feed problems and such? Is it a fair price for it? Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you asked the seller if they might have misread it?


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

larrymac1 said:


> Have you asked the seller if they might have misread it?


Just called the guy back and had him double check, and he confirms its a marlin model 763 micro groove barrel


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

So I bought it. And it is a 783 22 mag. I hope I did ok


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Anybody have any experience with this model? (783 22 mag)Was $200 too much for this rifle, with case,sling,scope, and 1 box of ammo? Just wanting a little input from anyone that knows about it. Thanks


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

*783*

I had a 781 .22 and 783 .22 mag; great shooters. You price is good.


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*783 22 mag*



loco4fishn said:


> So I bought it. And it is a 783 22 mag. I hope I did ok


If you wouldn't buy it, I would have.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Thanks. I still haven't had a chance to shoot it yet, but it cycles real smooth. It was pretty dusty but after a good cleaning it should be good to go. I'm guessing its prolly worth about $300 or so in its current condition. Don't matter tho. Cause we're gonna be together for the long haul


----------



## cedar trout (Jun 21, 2010)

Cant go wrong buying any Marlin ther all good, I have owned one ,but my favorite 22mag is a older H&R semi auto I own now If I can just find ammo !


----------

